# Wyoming Goatalope



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Drew unit 100 this year for the Wyoming Antelope hunt. Although I've harvested several does before this was to be my first attempt at hunting a buckalope. After several unsuccessful weeks of attempting to do so with my bow I began my endeavor with a rifle. Got er done Tuesday with a 405 yd shot from my .270 model 70. He didnt take another step as I dropped him dead in his tracks. Had to cape and quarter him out in an all out downpour which made for exciting times and a muddy hike back to the truck. While I am excited for my first buck antelope I feel a bit silly as I passed up better bucks at much closer ranges with my wife the week before. In fact I had my wife participate in a difficult 2 hour stalk to get within 200 yds of a good buck and decided to pass. She actually stated after that stalk that "you better not end up shooting a smaller one than that after what you just put me through" Oops!!! LOL! I suppose I allowed myself to get a little anxious and didnt take the time to pick this guy apart in the spotting scope before deciding to go after him. The lesson really hit home as after getting him back to the truck I was able to get in close on another herd I had also seen that morning. The buck in that herd was much bigger. I stalked to within 80 yds of this buck and a large herd of does. Although I couldnt shoot him I had a good time just watching them for a good hour. Even watched him breed one of the does.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is no shame in that speed goat. Congratulations


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Nice Antelope, Congrats!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a good looking goat there. Nicely done.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

That goat will make a very handsome mount. In my opinion he is better than average for that area. You did good.-------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> That goat will make a very handsome mount. In my opinion he is better than average for that area. You did good.-------SS


Yes, that buck looks good, a great dark face and nose.

That first picture is really neat.

405 yards is quite a shot.

Congrats


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Friday night we seen a very nice buck antelope in area 100. Went out there both Saturday and Sunday and didn't see it. Maybe someone got it.

100 still has some nice bucks in it. Overall antelope numbers for the last two or three years in 100 have been static but the number of good bucks I see has improved some, notably back in the areas that have been closed to vehicle traffic.

.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

very nice buck, that's really cool that you had your wife out there sharing experiences with you.


----------

